# Polymax-T



## Commonman (Sep 27, 2007)

I've started using Kodak Polymax-T for no other reason than it's easy to mix up and it's somewhat affordable.  I only use RC paper because I'm lazy and I don't want to go through all the work that Fiber Paper requires.  I tried using the Vit C (XTOL) stuff because I heard it was not as bad for the environment but it was major royal pain to mix up.

Just wondering if anyone has any comments about what I am saying.
Is Polymax-T good?  They say it's like Dektol.  Also, any comments about the other stuff I am saying?


----------

